
Free Directory Submission - sanvanse
http://www.directoryark.com
======
sagacity
Thanks, but couldn't find add url or any other way to submit - you might want
to check/fix that. All the best.

BTW, here is one of ours (completely hand-coded), that we built as an
experiment a couple of years back, where you can get free _instant_ listings
in upto 5 categories:

<http://www.EGYG.net>

ps. We've found that new sites submitted there usually get crawled within a
few hours. - HTH

